# EverDrive 64 is out (N64 flash cart)



## wyndcrosser (Jun 14, 2011)

Everdrive 64 is out







* 64Mbyte (512mbit) SDRAM for ROM data (max rom zize 64Mbyte)
* SD, SDHC, MMC cards are supported
* FAT16/FAT32 support. unlimited partition size for fat32
* SD to SDRAM transfer speed 4.5 - 5 Mbyte/s
* emulation features
* gamepack saves support (SRAM, SRAM128Kbyte, EEPROM16k, EEPROM4k)
* region free. we can play pal ROM on ntsc system and vice-versa
* cic boot emulator. enugh to have cic6102/7101 for play all games
* cart not need any extra software for PC
* byteswoped and non byteswoped ROMs are supported
* USB port 800k - 1Mbyte/s (optional)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWGlleVuWuE&

Source

http://krikzz.com/ed64.html


----------



## Taik (Jun 14, 2011)

I want to buy one of these but I don't understand how it works/what I need to buy/what to do

Looks great though


----------



## terminal_illness (Jun 14, 2011)

usually with a flash cart, you either have a menu, that you can select the rom you want to play, or you have to flash it with the rom you want to play.


----------



## Gullwing (Jun 14, 2011)

I was thinking of getting a Flashcart for my nintendo 64 because it still works but I have lost many games, but I'm in a dead end... This seems interesting
Edit: What? 99 bucks? No way!


----------



## Keylogger (Jun 14, 2011)

Great!
I don't think a lot of people will be interested in a N64 flashcard but great!


----------



## thaddius (Jun 14, 2011)

$99? Gak!


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 14, 2011)

Damn, $99 is a bit steep. Although I'm sure more than a few people are ready to put down that kind of money for it.


----------



## emigre (Jun 14, 2011)

I'd regard $99 for access to a consoles's entire library quite good value.


----------



## Sheimi (Jun 14, 2011)

$99, I'll think about it...


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 14, 2011)

That's awesome, and half the price of the 64Drive (whenever it comes out).

Anybody have any info on compatibility? On SD card size limit? I will be getting this if it has near perfect compatibility like the 64Drive supposedly does.


----------



## Sir Spanky (Jun 14, 2011)

Why would anyone want to buy an N64 flash card?!

a) it is very expensive, and b) you can perfectly emulate N64 games a whole bunch of new consoles and the PC...


----------



## jurai (Jun 14, 2011)

Everyone posting in this thread has revealed themselves to be -snip-

$99 is cheap as hell for an n64 backup device


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2011)

Sir Spanky said:
			
		

> Why would anyone want to buy an N64 flash card?!
> 
> a) it is very expensive, and b) you can perfectly emulate N64 games a whole bunch of new consoles and the PC...


Troll much? Nothing beats playing on the real harware.


----------



## DeathStrudel (Jun 14, 2011)

$99 is actually a pretty good price if you consider the cost of other N64 flashcarts,

People need to understand that these cost more to construct than a DS flashcard and there's not as big of a market for them so of course they will be kinda expensive


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 14, 2011)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> Sir Spanky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NOT TO MENTION N64 emulation can get to be shit at times (LOL WHY DOES Pokemon stadium not have the words for the moves? What? graphic glitches galore?)

99 dollars for every N63 games every made is a deal, no matter how you look at it.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 14, 2011)

Sir Spanky said:
			
		

> Why would anyone want to buy an N64 flash card?!
> 
> a) it is very expensive, and b) you can perfectly emulate N64 games a whole bunch of new consoles and the PC...



Because there is no emulator on PC or on a console that runs every game...much less perfectly.


----------



## Gullwing (Jun 14, 2011)

jurai said:
			
		

> Everyone posting in this thread has revealed themselves to be -snip-
> 
> $99 is cheap as hell for an n64 backup device


Are you on drugs? Back to the topic, yeah 99 bucks is quite a small fee to pay for all the N64 games library. I'll think about it


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 14, 2011)

Very interesting!  And not a bad price really.  A little under half of what a V64/CD64/Z64 would cost you this days, alot more reliable and alot easier to use.  I'm not so sure about the installation of the CIC chip tho.  As far as I know there isn't a CIC chip that works as a global loader, at least that was the case for the CD64/V64/Z64.  You have to have various carts as bootloaders depending on the game.  I also wonder how well it handles it the games with copy protection, and whether you'd need to find cracked roms to play them like was needed on previous N64 backup devices.


----------



## jurai (Jun 14, 2011)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> jurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No I'm just highlighting the fact that everyone who had posted above me clearly wasn't around in the heyday of N64 copier devices, which never approached a $99 price point, and are probably -snip- who are spoiled by $5 chinese clone ds flashcarts. feel free to notice that I've been around on gbatemp since before you probably knew it existed


----------



## wyndcrosser (Jun 14, 2011)

I'd like one, I have (had) the gamegear, megadrive and SNES versions, but I'm not a big N64 fan.

The price is great, I'll look more into it

Wynd


----------



## jurai (Jun 14, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Very interesting!  And not a bad price really.  A little under half of what a V64/CD64/Z64 would cost you this days, alot more reliable and alot easier to use.  I'm not so sure about the installation of the CIC chip tho.  As far as I know there isn't a CIC chip that works as a global loader, at least that was the case for the CD64/V64/Z64.  You have to have various carts as bootloaders depending on the game.  I also wonder how well it handles it the games with copy protection, and whether you'd need to find cracked roms to play them like was needed on previous N64 backup devices.



ED64 and 64drive have an integrated bootemu, a 6102 combined with the bootemu is able to boot every N64 cart aside from Jet Force Gemini and Banjo Tooie. JFG has a crack available, Tooie does not


----------



## Satangel (Jun 14, 2011)

You can bet your money DjoeN is going to buy this. He's a real fanatic of this stuff.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 14, 2011)

wyndcrosser said:
			
		

> I'd like one, I have (had) the gamegear, megadrive and SNES versions, but I'm not a big N64 fan.
> 
> The price is great, I'll look more into it
> 
> Wynd



What's the build quality, reliability and ease of use like on their previous carts?


----------



## jurai (Jun 14, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> wyndcrosser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everdrive admittedly sacrifices fluff for cost. The hardware itself is solid, his software menus are usually pretty barebones but get the job done well enough. If you want a fancy graphical interface you might prefer 64drive, if you don't wanna pay $200, you'll prefer the Everdrive64


----------



## wyndcrosser (Jun 14, 2011)

It also plays NES games as well, which is kinda cool. I don't know about SNES.

Wynd


----------



## skullmasters (Jun 14, 2011)

This is great now we don't have to deal with overpriced Neo devices that have a gba carts sticking out of the top.


----------



## jurai (Jun 14, 2011)

the NES support is just passing the roms onto Neon64, you'd be better off buying any number of alternative devices if you're sole selling point is NES emulation cuz Neon isnt that great


----------



## Nujui (Jun 14, 2011)

Fuck, why did my N64 have to die on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I probably wouldn't have the money anyways.


----------



## jurai (Jun 14, 2011)

ps OP failed to mention, ED64 has been sold out since the weekend, his first batch was relatively small


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 14, 2011)

jurai said:
			
		

> ED64 and 64drive have an integrated bootemu, a 6102 combined with the bootemu is able to boot every N64 cart aside from Jet Force Gemini and Banjo Tooie. JFG has a crack available, Tooie does not
> 
> Nice.  I didn't realise that.  It's been a long time since I looked into anything like this.  I'm going to have to try to grab one of these when I can.
> 
> QUOTE(jurai @ Jun 14 2011, 04:39 PM) Everdrive admittedly sacrifices fluff for cost. The hardware itself is solid, his software menus are usually pretty barebones but get the job done well enough. If you want a fancy graphical interface you might prefer 64drive, if you don't wanna pay $200, you'll prefer the Everdrive64



I'm not overly bothered about flashy interfaces to be honest, I prefer them simple and unbulky.  As long as loading the choosing and loading a game is straightforward it's all good as my niece and nephew also like to use my retro consoles.  Build quality and reliability is far more important.


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 14, 2011)

$99 is a bit.... steep for my tastes, considering I'll buy the games if I really want them and N64 games aren't particularly difficult to find, but homebrew'd be nice. Also, why are retro console flashcarts always so ridiculously expensive compared to DS flashcarts?
EDIT: And before I get bitched at for buying cheap DS flashcarts, I'm not really in that category. My R4 was an original, $40~ one and I paid a similar price for my Supercard.


----------



## jurai (Jun 14, 2011)

they're expensive because they aren't being mass produced in thousand+ quantities by children in chinese factories, they're being produce in small runs as needed


----------



## Gullwing (Jun 14, 2011)

jurai said:
			
		

> Gullwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that make you feel more mature, because trust me you do not seem so. To tell the truth I knew it before you, and I knew it when it was just a ROM site. Case closed. Stop trolling.


----------



## paul1991returns (Jun 14, 2011)

$99 is crazy cheap! That is really an amazing price. The next cheapest is $199.

GBATempers must just be used to crappy DS flashcarts. Yeah, they're cheap, but they don't have nearly the features of a real flashcart solution. I would say the DS has just caught up with the rest of the cartridge based consoles in terms of flashcarts with the release of "3rd gen" carts like the DS2 or iplayer. The prices for those carts are more in line with how much a flashcart should cost.


----------



## jurai (Jun 14, 2011)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> jurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



umad? go tell your boyfriend


----------



## Forstride (Jun 14, 2011)

$99 for an N64 flashcart is cheap.  [/thread]


----------



## Gullwing (Jun 14, 2011)

jurai said:
			
		

> Gullwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trolling... the next olympic sport. And you are way good at it, you may win ! Anyway, I'm seriously considering getting it.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jun 14, 2011)

$99 is certainly the least I've seen for any N64 Flashcart.
Although I probably won't get it since I have all the games I like on the N64 already.


----------



## indask8 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes 99$ is amazingly cheap for such a nice piece of hardware.

Another flashcart should come out soon (64drive), but will be priced 199$.

Actually the 99$ are for the flashcart PCB only, you'll need to provide a correct CIC chip and a case (you need to kill one game and to have some soldering skill).


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't get why there are so may whiners. You've all been spoiled by $3 R4s, I suppose. I remember them being more than $30 when DealExtreme first started stocking DS kits. Hell, I remember nearly shelling out $130 for  a 128mb GBA kit some six or seven years ago. SDHC compatability means that you can store the entire N64 library and all the saves for it on $10-15 card. $99 for a good N64 flashcart is dirt cheap.

Now, I've still got 2 working N64 units (one without an expansion pak), and I found a half dozen unused controllers at a thrift store last year, with no broken joysticks. You can bet your ass this is going on my shelf as soon as I have $100 to blow.


----------



## InuYasha (Jun 14, 2011)

Its a bit to late if you ask me...


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 14, 2011)

its a good cart from the specs but only if u have a nintendo 64 but if u dont, then emulator would be a better/faster/cheaper choice


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 14, 2011)

$99? Loooool, first the arcade table top stick for GBA SP and now this, what's next?? A portable TV screen for Gamecube for only $500??


----------



## Tux' (Jun 14, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> $99? Loooool, first the arcade table top stick for GBA SP and now this, what's next?? A portable TV screen for Gamecube for only $500??





Spoiler: Already done.
















Anyways, $100 for something that isn't mass produced is a reasonable price, I'm surprised it wasn't put to $150.


----------



## jurai (Jun 14, 2011)

goodluck finding an alternative N64 copier for less than $99

anyone saying JUST USE AN EMULATOR DERRRP must think graphical glitches are totally normal on n64


----------



## raulpica (Jun 14, 2011)

$99 is freaking cheap, especially for a flashcart aimed at retrogamers.

Don't complain guys, I seriously miss the times of GBA flashcarts myself ($120+ for a single flashcart), since the steep cost prevented piracy to go mainstream, and we had a lot less trouble with copy protections because of that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll most certainly get one, if I ever get around to buy a N64, since I *loathe* emulating it. The graphical glitches and imperfections of the current emulators drive me mad


----------



## jurai (Jun 14, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> $99 is freaking cheap, especially for a flashcart aimed at retrogamers.
> 
> Don't complain guys, I seriously miss the times of GBA flashcarts myself ($120+ for a single flashcart), since the steep cost prevented piracy to go mainstream, and we had a lot less trouble with copy protections because of that
> 
> ...



it's through existing emulators, though I don't know if he has updated the emulator source to load games via his FAT driver of if he's simply appending the appropriate rom at the time of flashing with the emulator itself


----------



## raulpica (Jun 14, 2011)

jurai said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even better, the n00bs were automatically kept out because of that


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 14, 2011)

jurai said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. the Powerpaks run for 135 and 145 respectively for NES and SNES. Those are the best ones out there, too. 99 bucks is a friggin' epic deal. I MAY still get a 64Drive; the owner has not responded to ANY of my emails asking about it (legit questions, not LMAO WHENS IT COMING OUT OF BETA) and I find it rather rude, I may not want to support him.

@ Mr. Saturn with Kamina glasses: I KNOW. The graphics are a mess mo matter how you set the emulator up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have wanted a N64 flash kit ever since I heard of flash kits (besides obsessing over Ouendan and Fullmetal Alchemist freshman year of high school, I also played TONS of N64 games on my computer).

Custom Robo V2 as another party title when friends come over? HELL YES.


----------



## jurai (Jun 14, 2011)

Marshallh probably has better things to do than field random questions about something which is already pretty detailed in it's development thread

edit: heres an early review of a test board - http://www.nesworld.com/n64-64drive.php


----------



## raulpica (Jun 14, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> @ Mr. Saturn with Kamina glasses: I KNOW. The graphics are a mess mo matter how you set the emulator up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've got something like 3-4 different plugins only for vid, and they all suck for a matter or another.

Did the same too, the N64 was one of my favourite console to emulate back then... I remember back when my PC couldn't handle the most powerful settings in some plugins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



One of my favourite games is Eva64, and you can't make that one look good no matter what you do


----------



## jurai (Jun 14, 2011)

The biggest problem with N64 emulation is the emulators themselves since its is a large collection of hackjobs per-game to get things to 'run' properly. N64 emulation is unlikely to ever be truly great unless someone takes an approach such as bsnes to emulate the hardware 1:1 100%, which unfortunately would also run very poorly on all setups currently available. I imagine someone will eventually tackle it


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thats expensive!
But to be honest, I would go for it if I had my N64 :/
Lets see if my uncle or cousin have theirs lol.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> Sir Spanky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Especially with the N64 analog stick in Mario Party.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 15, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Takeshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That minigame destroyed my hand!!!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 15, 2011)

It says "Unavailable" on the only website listed.



			
				Schlupi said:
			
		

> @ Mr. Saturn with Kamina glasses: I KNOW. The graphics are a mess mo matter how you set the emulator up.


It annoys me that Rice's Video Plugin makes Super Smash Bros. crash all the time.
But at least the game works pretty great with Jabo's Direct 3D.

The only 64 games I play are Zelda OoT/MM, Super Smash Bros. and Super Mario 64.
I personally wouldn't see the need in buying this since playing on real hardware isn't that important for me (plus I don't have a N64) and those four games work just great on Project 64 v1.7


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 15, 2011)

(doom, please delete.)


----------



## jurai (Jun 15, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> It says "Unavailable" on the only website listed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PJ64 fixed the pause problems when in OOT/MM right?

the main problem with N64 is when you stray off the popular game path, then you hit all sorts of horrible speeds, texture problems, etc etc etc


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 15, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are not the only one, Bro. :shudders: 

(looks at hand, there is a hole through the middle with a N64 shaped dent in palm)

FFFFUUUU


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 15, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, that makes me think of a picture a friend of mine showed me.  It's the evolution of Nintendo's controllers:


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 15, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't get me wrong, I love all the Nintendo controllers (except maybe the Wii's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but you're right. I dunno what they were thinking with the N64; I am surprised it works as well as it does. Can't wait to get one of these:






Better analog, more "Gamecube-like" shape. I always wanted to try one.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 15, 2011)

My roommate gave me $50 for my birthday so I could buy anything I wanted (she didn't know what I wanted because I couldn't make up my mind or find any imported DS games in stock at play-asia). I wanted to buy an Everdrive 64, but it's way too expensive. 

I guess I'll have to continue emulating Chameleon Twist on my PC. Don't like to, though. The tongue mechanic requires an analog stick because it's one of those things you have to have precision with. A D-pad or arrow keys just doesn't cut it. And Mischief Makers? Don't make me laugh! You need 3 hands to play that with a keyboard.


----------



## indask8 (Jun 15, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong, I love all the Nintendo controllers (except maybe the Wii's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since I bought one, I only use this controller on my N64, you really rediscover the N64 with this beauty, this is what the N64 controller should have been.

And actually Nintendo took the design of the analog stick from HORI for their GameCube.


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 15, 2011)

boudincaca said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I MAY be wrong, but I THINK these were produced only in Japan as a small run at the beginning of the GC's life cycle, AFTER it was released. I dunno, I may be wrong.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jun 15, 2011)

boudincaca said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got 4. Red, yellow, green, blue. Great pads.


----------



## jurai (Jun 15, 2011)

you guys who love gc controllers might want to consider building the cube64-dx


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 15, 2011)

jurai said:
			
		

> you guys who love gc controllers might want to consider building the cube64-dx



I would TOTALLY be game for making one of those things!

EDIT: Looking at the schematics, it is really, really easy to make. I will be doing this soon for sure, and trying it out.


----------



## jurai (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## wyndcrosser (Jul 23, 2011)

Very cool man.

I haven't bought one yet, I just kept my GG everdrive and that's it.

Wynd


----------

